# Tooling source in Red Deer



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 8, 2017)

Any places in Red Deer or area that sell tooling and lathe accessories ?  Thanks

                                Grizz


----------



## Janger (Oct 11, 2017)

I see KMS on the highway when I drive past red deer.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 14, 2017)

Kbc tools out of vacouver had a good mail order service, pricey though.  Flat rate shipping of 8.95 for u fee 50 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 14, 2017)

For some things KBC is reasonable, but you have to check with other sources before ordering.  The best prices on surface grinding wheels, for instance -I bought 4 of them...

--  On other things, they can be way too pricey.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 15, 2017)

Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 15, 2017)

Dual test indicators though, 200 more than from other online retailers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 15, 2017)

right on...


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 16, 2017)

And way-oil, good price on that, 5 galllon Pail delivered for 8 bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 16, 2017)

what!!!!  From Shell, I paid 60.00 and had to pick it up!!  Great price!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 16, 2017)

Haha deliver was 8 bucks.  Oil was more, like a 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 16, 2017)

What viscosity was your shell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 16, 2017)

tonna 32 AGW


----------

